

Ask HN:WHich testing framework should I use as a Rails beginner? - subrat_rout

My question is for TDD which testing framework will be easier to pickup for a beginner?
I find RSpec a bit hard to grasp.
======
wallawe
None of it is going to come easy. Especially if you have no programming
background. I am in the same position as you right now. I know HTML and CSS
but the real programming has come a little bit slower. My two cents: skip TDD
off the bat. Concentrate on building small apps and following tutorials to do
so. Have you checked out rails for zombies? I was actually wondering some
similar things about TDD myself and asked this question earlier today:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4376527>

Just keep in mind, learning Rails isn't going to be something you can do in
just a couple or even a few months. To become good at it you'll have to
practice day in and day out for years. But the good thing about it is, you
will be able to deploy simple apps with minimal knowledge very soon which is
fun!

My favorite tutorial thus far has been Michael Hartl's at
<http://ruby.railstutorial.org/ruby-on-rails-tutorial-book>

It's long but it's very informative and walks you through rspec if you do
decide to use that. Best of luck!

~~~
subrat_rout
I absolutely agree with you on Michael Hartl's tutorial. Now I am going
through Rails for Zombies. I am searching for some open source rails apps
which will give me a simple framework to start with.

~~~
wallawe
When you say sample framework, I assume you want a minimal sample application
to start from? What kind, specifically were you looking for? There are blog
apps, to-do list apps, micro-blogs, etc that are all pretty simply...

~~~
subrat_rout
I am looking for an app where the app will have users where users can be
searched according to zip code or state. Users can create their profile with
their expertise and people can rate their services etc.

~~~
timo614
You should take a look at Railscasts.

Given what you're looking to do: Geocoding gem:
<http://railscasts.com/episodes/273-geocoder> Devise gem:
<http://railscasts.com/episodes/209-devise-revised>

The former uses the google maps api to handle geocoding but you could use it
as well to figure out the distance between two points. You could also use the
great circle formula yourself if you know the lat and long of both points
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great-circle_distance>).

The latter is one of his pro episodes but if you don't mind watching semi-
dated material and picking up the rest from docs you could watch the original
episode.

I find the railscasts to be extremely helpful when it comes to understanding
both what's available to the rails community (lots of gem coverage) and unique
ways to deal with common problems.

~~~
subrat_rout
Thanks timo614. This is a very helpful piece of information. Will be
subscribing to railscast soon.

------
_pius
My advice would be to use the included test frameworks if RSpec isn't a fit.
Anything besides those two options will be likely to be less documented (or
more rough) than appropriate for a beginner.

~~~
subrat_rout
Great suggestion. Thanks

------
geoffroy
I learnt RSpec and Cucumber with the RSpec book, it's great

~~~
geoffroy
<http://pragprog.com/book/achbd/the-rspec-book>

